# frogs and scented candles



## Guest (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey Guys,
i was wondering if you guys know what effect if any will the aroma from scented candles have on frogs? will it kill them?


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I have had no problems. In fact I have never had a problem with any herps and sented candles.

Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

My fiance makes candles and sellshem at her shop and it ha never seemed to bother them. She has been doing this for atleast 2 years ow.

TonyT


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Now a little deeper, incense? will it harm them? in my room i only have fbt and they dont mind it, but i could probally spray them with raid and they would live.(the bastards are in a 50 long and there are only two, it feels like a waste)

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2004)

thanks for your help guys.


----------

